# String Quartet music for graduation ceremony. Ideas?



## Violinpiano (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello

We've been asked to play on a graduating ceremony. The university asked for some light classical or film music for string quartet.

We've already got a few possible pieces, but we'd like to have some fresh ideas (not too difficult, we've got a certain level, but are not professional string players  ).

Thank you in advance for loads of ideas


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Violinpiano said:


> Hello
> 
> We've been asked to play on a graduating ceremony. The university asked for some light classical or film music for string quartet.
> 
> ...


Have a look at this:

https://www.sheetmusicplus.com/titl...e-string-quartet-digital-sheet-music/20440262


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

> We've already got a few possible pieces, but we'd like to have some fresh ideas


If you tell is what you've got we can go from there.


----------



## Violinpiano (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the reply
Last year we played Piazzola's libertango, Por una cabeza (Gardel) and a finale from a string quartet by Haydn.
For this year we considered already 'How to train your dragon', Riverdance, Theme from the film 'UP'


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Violinpiano said:


> Thanks for the reply
> Last year we played Piazzola's libertango, Por una cabeza (Gardel) and a finale from a string quartet by Haydn.
> For this year we considered already 'How to train your dragon', Riverdance, Theme from the film 'UP'


I was about to say: Haydn but you played them already, could Mozart do the job, or is that old fashioned?


----------



## Violinpiano (Apr 14, 2014)

I'll take a look at the Mozart quartets!
Certainly one of the pieces we'll play can be classical, but I think that the majority of the group (all age 23) also likes to hear something more filmish, recognisable.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The alternative finale to Beethoven's B-flat quartet -- which is a wonderful, tuneful, lively movement that almost never gets played anymore.


----------



## Violinpiano (Apr 14, 2014)

Tnx, i'll take a look at it!


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Violinpiano said:


> Tnx, i'll take a look at it!


The thing is, Mozart and Beethoven string quartets aren't exactly easy to play. Even the earlier ones. Take it from someone who has played weddings and other banquet events. Best to do a search for "easy string quartets" on sheetmusicplus. There are a number of volumes called "easy string quartets", some of which have the easier to play movements from some great quartets, which I think is a good idea. Others have works by the likes of Boccherini and Gossec which are likely to be quite charming but not too challenging.


----------

